

How to Do QA Testing with Fred at Rainforest (YC S12) - joshdotsmith
http://www.talkingcode.com/podcast/episode-6-fred-stevens-smith/

======
joshdotsmith
Yesterday there was a related post by the folks at Rainforest here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9566542](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9566542)

I highly recommend the article and discussion there.

------
fxthea
Great podcast! I feel like this podcast really fills in that gap between non-
technical and technical.

~~~
novelco
I agree. Being right in the middle myself and working with developers on a
regular basis...I really am enjoying the insights on this podcast!

